# Lucky new Shadowcast owner



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I was up to the factory on Saturday and saw this awesome Dead grass and Moon dust Shadowcast. It is turning out to be my favorite color combination.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I love that combo!!!!


----------



## PortOrangeSnook (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the color. Sleek looking skiff.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just drooled on my keyboard. :-[


----------



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

wow. i love it


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking ride!  Is that one yours Bob??


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

> Sweet looking ride!  Is that one yours Bob??


I wish it was mine, but it belongs to another lucky owner.

This is my new boat, I picked it up on Saturday.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Whats the price point with a shadowcast configured like that? They start at $3900 bare hull, so that must be almost $8k...? Or at least $6k for that hull and accessories like the platform and center storage grab bar.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

That's one sweet ShadowCast. Looking forward to hearing numbers from the Honda and comparing to the Tohatsu/Merc #s.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats exactly how I would set mine up....LOVE IT!!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

oh yeah i enjoyed doing this one... the color combo is really nice together and with the webbed interior color matched it came out realllly nice!

the pictures dont do the interior justice.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

That is one slick looking skiff. I like the layout alot. If it had wider gunwales, I think it would suit me perfectly. Especially, with that price tag. 

Congrats to whomever is the luck owner.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice! I love that color combo!


----------



## asrrussell (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I am glad someone posted pictures of my boat since I cant figure it out. I love it. Came out just as i hoped. It is quick and scary shallow. Fished it three days already and it has exceed all my expectaions. still have work to do on rigging. I do not have speed numbers yet as i have not had a GPS on the boat but i would bet high 20's.


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

This is definitely the "Flamingo Edition" nice boat and lucky owner!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow! what size honda is that a 9.9 or 15hp?


----------



## asrrussell (Mar 14, 2012)

20hp


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I love that color combo too! Such a sweet skiff!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I love that color combo too! Such a sweet skiff!


x2


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

This boat is literally exactly what I want!! How much does she weigh with the trailer, I.e. what would be the towed weight on this trailer and what do you think the tounge weight is on her?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

> This boat is literally exactly what I want!! How much does she weigh with the trailer, I.e. what would be the towed weight on this trailer and what do you think the tounge weight is on her?


Go would be able to tow this with a Toyota Prius.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol dont sleep on a prius!
My buddy has one and it does tire cherp burnouts


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice, real nice. any ever made in just a plain white hull?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice, real nice. any ever made in just a plain white hull?


Not yet as far as I know.....


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

not yet


----------

